

The Uno: a Segway-like motorized unicycle - hyoogle
http://www.maximizingprogress.org/2008/05/ben-gulak-uno-inventor-in-mit-class-of.html

======
mechanical_fish
From a link in the story:

 _Gulak first applied to MIT last year, but was waitlisted and decided to take
a year off rather than settle for another school._

What the hell does it take to get into MIT these days? Does the robot you
build in your basement have to be able to pass the SATs, too?

------
someperson
Trevor Blackwell did something similar a while ago (and he is a founder of
YCombinator too): <http://tlb.org/eunicycle.html>

